# Quality building materials



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sh#t happens Lunkan, as you know? Welcome to the Philippines. Private enterprise like you are doing seems more efficient but sometimes there are doubts. Yesterday and early this morning after 3 phone calls I cancelled an onsite meeting with a roof company, yes sir when you are ready let me know and I will send the "engineer" said tongue in cheek.
I already told the manager that I can measure and no need for a site visit,,,,,,,, 3 hours later some guy turns up, I see him chatting to my leading man so I went and introduced myself and visa versa,,,,,,,,,, he came to measure the material needed and after a chat it seems his boss never told him not to come here.......

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Sh#t happens Lunkan, as you know? Welcome to the Philippines. Private enterprise like you are doing seems more efficient but sometimes there are doubts. Yesterday and early this morning after 3 phone calls I cancelled an onsite meeting with a roof company, yes sir when you are ready let me know and I will send the "engineer" said tongue in cheek.
> I already told the manager that I can measure and no need for a site visit,,,,,,,, 3 hours later some guy turns up, I see him chatting to my leading man so I went and introduced myself and visa versa,,,,,,,,,, he came to measure the material needed and after a chat it seems his boss never told him not to come here.......


 But your guy answer!!!   which most dont!!! (Except real estate agents.)

Bad handling by competitors make it less hard to compeete...  
Because of that we think of start one more business if we can get enough raw material to it localy. Started researching a few days ago. It seem none of the local competitors include costys for start investmnent for machinery nor buildings! Left to see if calculation will say if we can compeete bt effectivity, and if any customers want to pay exra for the better quality we sure can make. We were "spying" at them ) this week, noticed big part of their work was bad quality, by go there and ask how much they charge, which was a very odd way of counting. 
And yesterday we got a very odd counted price for "short" transports, which this business would need to fetch raw material. ONLY counted per how much transporting, NO DIFFERENCE depending of distance!!! With "short" they mean within home municipaly - which is big - and nothing extra if there are several pickup places!!!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The trouble with filipinos is they want cheap, given a better quality option they will go for the cheapest. It's only us foreigners that look at the bigger picture.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> The trouble with filipinos is they want cheap, given a better quality option they will go for the cheapest. It's only us foreigners that look at the bigger picture.


 I guessed so. So perhaps we need to export to get pay for the better quality.

Concerning buying cheap without thinking of the consequences:
I suppouse the foreigner wasnt there during construction or didnt think of constructor could be that stupid, using NOT dried planks when building the walls in the wood house located at a hilltop with a 360 stunning view. It ended up with the foreigner did put the new built house up for sale cheap because he didnt wanted it, because when the planks dried they shrinced so the walls can be looked through from rather long distance!!! 🤣


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> The trouble with filipinos is they want cheap, given a better quality option they will go for the cheapest. It's only us foreigners that look at the bigger picture.


I would say that depends.

I recently bought 2 of my close relatives new bicycles. They been asking for a long while and wanted me to try and ship them there in a balikbayan box. Yha right. So they went to the city and priced them for me. Sixty bucks each. Great no problem go ahead pick out your color.

Well it just happened to be another relatives 16th birthday, and I always send a nice cake and food for a party. Mom, dad, grandma, brothers, I buy alot of cakes. I was feeling generous and said you want a bike too? He says sure never in my whole life have I had a bicycle. So I send enough money to buy 3 bikes.

The next day my 2 close relatives each have bikes. But the 16 year old does not. I asked why. He says the quality of the bikes I bought for the 2 girls was poor. He wants a "mountain bike" which costs more than all three bikes combined.

He had a nice party with cake and food.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Goes back to my always reminder "THE GIVER HAS TO SET THE LIMITS CAUSE THE TAKER NEVER WILL". Give an inch and they will try to take a mile.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Goes back to my always reminder "THE GIVER HAS TO SET THE LIMITS CAUSE THE TAKER NEVER WILL". Give an inch and they will try to take a mile.
> 
> Fred


Yes if he was paying for his bike be would have been happy with the 60 bucks bike.


----------

